# Newbie needs need Canon 70D, T6i, T6s



## snakemau (Jun 13, 2016)

So I'm on the market for a new camera. I had a Canon Rebel before and it was good (cant remember the model); however, now I'm looking at the 70D, the Rebel T6i and the T6s. I'm getting it with the 18-135 STM lens, but not sure which of those 3 is better. I know the 70D is older and the 80D is out but way more expensive than the 70D (my max is $1199), and I do like that the 70D has weather protection, faster shutter speeds but heavier....I like to do macro pics (insects) and the usual family outings, wildlife and others.  
I been reading reviews and it seems the 70D is ahead of the other 2 but the newer model is out and so not sure if pull the plug on the 70D or get the T6s since it has similar top screen and a few features of middle-class cameras, anyway any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## centauro74 (Jun 13, 2016)

Buy the 70d from canon refurbished,  I paid like $750 with 2 lens.  The camera was flawless and the lens where new. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 14, 2016)

I agree, look at refurbished (which includes the one year warranty)


----------



## goodguy (Jun 15, 2016)

If you are not planning to do serious video making then I would not recommend the 70D, its sensor is not the best, not impressive in low light and mediocre dynamic range.
The T6i/T6s has a proper modern sensor which is one step above the 70D.
Yes the 70D is located above these cameras but still I personally would go with the T6s over the 70D
For general use the T6s is plenty and the sensor is better.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 15, 2016)

I chose the T6s over the 70d last year.  No regrets either.


----------

